
Uber is piloting a bike-sharing service with JUMP in SF - huac
https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/31/uber-is-piloting-a-bike-sharing-service-with-jump/
======
et-al
Might as well go to the source:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16276449](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16276449)

